# Alva OS Pocket/AI2 diapers



## xxlovexx

Anyone use and love these diapers? I just ordered 16 of them for my 9 month old (first cloth diapers I have ever bought) and now after reading some reviews, I'm worried that they won't be good. In 6-8 weeks, I'll likely be ordering more diapers...so what diapers are recommended? I like the diapers that grow with baby...something that will fit DS until he is potty trained, hopefully. He's a bit on the chunky side right now. Preferably diapers under $20 each. :)


----------



## chicka.chicka

I have several Alva pockets and I like them quite a bit on both my 20-ish pound 22-month-old and 30-ish pound 3-1/2-year-old. I haven't used them on a little one, but I imagine they would work just fine. The leg elastic is nice and snug and the snap-down rise has a good range. I've rarely had leaks with them and the quality seems as good as any other brand I've used.


----------



## Rachel_C

I don't want to worry you but are you able to amend that order? It's very risky to order more than a couple of any nappy until you've tried them - whatever reviews you read, not all nappies suit all babies so you run the risk of them not working on your LO. I would order 2-3 to try out if possible. Yes if you like them and want to order another 13 you'll end up paying for two lots of postage, but if you don't like them and you have 16 you will have wasted a lot more money!


----------



## xxlovexx

chicka - My 9 month old is around 20 lbs now...a couple of ladies I know use Alva and really like them. (Their babies are around 9 months and 13 months) How long have you been using your Alva diapers?

Rachel - My order has already been shipped. I talked to DH about it before I ordered to make sure he wouldn't be upset if I bought the diapers and they weren't good. I got 16 diapers and a wet bag for around $91, (free shipping) so I'm not TOO worried...now if they were $20+ diapers and they weren't good, I'd be upset.


I know they may not be great, but for the price, I had to get more than a few...especially since it's saying it could take up to 4 weeks for my diapers to arrive! Plus, if they don't work for DS, they may work for my next baby. I will likely try to order from co-ops in the future, but I know it can take several months for an order to arrive from there.


----------



## chicka.chicka

xxlovexx said:


> chicka - My 9 month old is around 20 lbs now...a couple of ladies I know use Alva and really like them. (Their babies are around 9 months and 13 months) How long have you been using your Alva diapers?

They were my main go-to diaper for several months a while back. For stuffing, I pad-folded flat diapers as we have very hard water and I always had trouble with the microfiber inserts getting funky and stinky and flats are easier to launder. Also, if you don't feel like stuffing, you can always lay the pad-folded flat in it like a regular cover and just put it on that way.

I would think they would work fine for your little guy. The nice thing about the 3 snaps on each tab is they're quite adjustable, so if he has a skinny waist and chunky thighs like my little girl, you can adjust the way you snap them to get a good fit. I never got wing droop with them, either, like I did with some other brands that didn't have the 3 snaps.

Both of my kids are built differently - my 3-y/o is very slender in the waist, hips, and thighs where as my almost 2-y/o is as I described above, and I was able to get a good fit on both of them. I think you'll be pleased with them, so don't worry about having ordered so many.


----------



## Srrme

I have a lot of Alva diapers. My 1 1/2 year old still wears them, but they can't fit on my 2 1/12 year old anymore (he's not that big, and thankfully fully potty trained so I don't NEED to use them on him anymore). I've had them for about a year now, and they're starting to leak. I don't know why. I've stripped them, rinsed them a thousand times, checked the fit, etc. and nothing has helped. I'm about to give in and toss them.


----------



## chicka.chicka

Where are they leaking? What kind of inserts are you using?


----------



## Srrme

chicka.chicka said:


> Where are they leaking? What kind of inserts are you using?

I use either bamboo or microfiber. When they leak, the WHOLE bottom of the diaper feels wet, like it's going right through them.


----------



## chicka.chicka

Yikes. How do you launder them? Do you air dry? If it's been a while since they've been through a hot dryer cycle, then you might do that to see if the PUL will re-seal. If you look at the PUL on the inside, does it look intact or does it have cracks in it?

That would be unfortunate if they're breaking down. It might be, too, though, that they are leaking at the legs and then saturating the outside of the PUL rather than leaking through. That happens with my covers if I go too long between changes. Do you have any flats or prefolds that you could stuff them with for a while to see if they still leak? There may be some buildup in the inserts.


----------



## Srrme

chicka.chicka said:


> Yikes. How do you launder them? Do you air dry? If it's been a while since they've been through a hot dryer cycle, then you might do that to see if the PUL will re-seal. If you look at the PUL on the inside, does it look intact or does it have cracks in it?
> 
> That would be unfortunate if they're breaking down. It might be, too, though, that they are leaking at the legs and then saturating the outside of the PUL rather than leaking through. That happens with my covers if I go too long between changes. Do you have any flats or prefolds that you could stuff them with for a while to see if they still leak? There may be some buildup in the inserts.

I usually dry them on the lowest cycle because I live in an apartment at the moment and can't put them outside. I haven't dried them on hot since I first got them, so I might try that. 

The PUL doesn't really look cracked. 

They leak within an hour of putting them on, so I'm not leaving them on too long. :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

Just bought some today as they are on sale on tiny nippers - glad to hear mainly positive reviews!


----------



## chicka.chicka

Srrme said:


> chicka.chicka said:
> 
> 
> Yikes. How do you launder them? Do you air dry? If it's been a while since they've been through a hot dryer cycle, then you might do that to see if the PUL will re-seal. If you look at the PUL on the inside, does it look intact or does it have cracks in it?
> 
> That would be unfortunate if they're breaking down. It might be, too, though, that they are leaking at the legs and then saturating the outside of the PUL rather than leaking through. That happens with my covers if I go too long between changes. Do you have any flats or prefolds that you could stuff them with for a while to see if they still leak? There may be some buildup in the inserts.
> 
> I usually dry them on the lowest cycle because I live in an apartment at the moment and can't put them outside. I haven't dried them on hot since I first got them, so I might try that.
> 
> The PUL doesn't really look cracked.
> 
> They leak within an hour of putting them on, so I'm not leaving them on too long. :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah, that's frustrating. I hope a cycle through a hot dryer will help!


----------



## JessdueJan

My whole stash consists of Alva onesize right now! Some are from my eldest and still workin perfectly fine for my youngest. Kaiden has been in them since roughly 8 weeks :) x


----------

